# Strat appreciation thread!



## mystix (May 4, 2013)

So I've always loved the feel of a Strat, but I could never completely vibe with one. Ever since I got this one, I haven't been able to put it down. I made some mods though... first, I added some Schaller/Fender locking tuners. Then, I added Schaller strap locks.

Finally, I added a Dimarzio Tone Zone S as the neck pickup. I didn't want to loose the Strat sound so I had my tech add a coil splitter... now thing guitar can do liquid lead neck tones as well as spanky Strat ones with a pull of a knob!!!

Here's a pic of the new tuners...





And a pic of the Strat herself!!!


----------



## Choop (May 4, 2013)

Awesome, yo! The US strats are really nice guitars, every one I've played has felt really good. I've had 3 and sold them (I have like a recurring interest with strats). Maybe I'll get another next time and keep it. Anyway here are some pics that have most probably been posted before:










If I were to get another I'd really like one in that metallic purple/plum color that they had around the 90s, with a maple fretboard....awww yiss. :>


----------



## anunnaki (May 4, 2013)

I had a squier strat and I loved the sound of it and how it felt, but there was too many problems with the hardware and the pickups buzzing


----------



## MesaENGR412 (May 4, 2013)

_Technically_ a Fender....and a "Strat" 











-AJH


----------



## Mordacain (May 4, 2013)

anunnaki said:


> I had a squier strat and I loved the sound of it and how it felt, but there was too many problems with the hardware and the pickups buzzing



Squiers use some of the worst hardware there is. Also, all standard singles buzz by design, if you find that to be a problem where you live or play, then it's worth considering Dimarzio Areas (Or other hum-cancelling single coil designs).


----------



## Mordacain (May 4, 2013)

Fender Strats are pretty much my favorite guitar ever. All of my major heroes and influences play them and I'm so comfortable working in them that I've completely rebuilt several and built several others from scratch.

These are the only strats that I have currently that are fully assembled (though I have two others that I am in the process of selling):





That's a 80-82 Ibanez Blazer that I just finished cleaning up and putting back together. Dimarzio Heavy Blues 2 in the neck and an all GFS Lil Killer (15k) in the bridge. Oddly enough, that GFS is one of my favorite pickups ever. Not sure if it's just something special but I actually prefer it to the Tone Zone S. Just mean, gnarly, fucking in-your-face tone. Still have this one for sale, but might just keep it.

The other is m main axe. Fender American Standard, Sienna Sunburst. Original Fat 50's but I found a wood pickguard that kinda matched. Actually, I think I'm abut to swap a Pearl pickguard with my favorite (to date) Dimarzio pickup config in it: Area 58 neck, Area 67 mid and Original Heavy Blues bridge. This Fender has my favorite neck out of all the many strats I've owned. Honestly though, all of the Fender American Standard necks I've played feel pretty much the same, Fender's QC on these is pretty insanely good right now.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 4, 2013)

Leo got it right. Strats are stellar!


----------



## Murmel (May 4, 2013)

This be my fine lady.


----------



## will_shred (May 4, 2013)

Might as well post this. A little project I'm doing over the summer. Starting with this highly figured black Korina body  Also soon will be getting some custom wound pickups, Gotah Bridge and tuners, possibly IRW neck.


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (May 4, 2013)

How does those single coil space humbuckers sound? are they like humbuckers?


----------



## mystix (May 4, 2013)

Dimarzio describes it as the same pickup as the full sized version. I'm not convinced. But it does sound pretty awesome. Ill try to get a clip up at some point.


----------



## jordanky (May 4, 2013)

Too many nice and clean Strat's in here! This is my '95 American Standard Strat, actually built on my birthday of that year. You guys know me and that I swap guitars around pretty often, but this guitar will never leave my possession, ever! I've taken it and played this guitar almost every show I've played the last four years. It's been modded a thousand times, I refretted it, sometimes I beat the shit out of it just because it can take it. Don't worry, none of my other guitars get banged around NEARLY this much!

The night I got it, stock neck and middle pickups, Dimarzio Tone Zone S in the bridge.




Sometime after that, I added a black pickguard, and an Air Norton S in the neck and a Pro Track in the middle, In the second picture, I had added a graphite nut, saddles, and string trees.







Then, I had a custom Warmoth pickguard made for a single P90. This was a blast!




The GFS P90 I used sucked ass, so I installed a Dimarzio P90 Super Distortion. It was HOT!




I played it in that configuration FOREVER. Finally I got bored and popped my black pickguard back on with a Dimarzio Area set, those are really great if you want pure Strat tone with no noise!




I went traditional Strat for a bit, got bored and slapped a tortoise shell Fat Strat pickguard on there with a Dimarzio EJ Custom bridge pickup and some kind of Fender Custom Shop neck and bridge pickups. 




Didn't really dig the EJ Custom, so I converted it almost completely back to normal. White pickguard, but put my Dimarzio Area set back on, ditched the graphite saddles.




I've been playing my First Act and LP Traditional primarily in my new band, and my other guitar player was dying to use my Strat as his main guitar so I hooked him up with a single Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge. This is how she stands today, road proven and rock and rolled all to shit and back. Long live the Stratocaster!


----------



## mystix (May 4, 2013)

Holy crap. That guitar has some history. Good for you man


----------



## Endnote (May 5, 2013)

Here's my two Strats, the pics don't do them justice. I still need a sonic blue Strat. One day.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 5, 2013)

To this day, strats have been some of the best playing guitars I've ever held. I'll always remember one in my local music store that I played like 5 years ago or so, and it was so solid. 

Strats are the best, no doubt.


----------



## metale (May 5, 2013)

All my strats are cheap. I used to hate strats, growing up with my les paul, Metallica and Black Label Society. I thought strats looked and sounded fragile, and I got my first strat by accident.

John Frusciante proceded to change that. Now, not counting RG7 superstrats, 4 of my 8 guitars are strats.

I traded a low end RG270 for my first strat AND bass. The strat has no name on the headstock as it was paint-matched to the body. Neck plate reads "Performer Starfire by EKS technologies, Made in Nagoya". Maple fingerboard which I hated, and as I proceded to install an EMG85 on the bridge I found unknown aftermarket pickups with baseplates. Also, comming from the RG, I couldn't stand the round headstock and used a drill  to modify it. Too much alcohol at the time. This guitar went through a lot with me, and it's my favourite guitar. It now has a new pickguard and the pickups that came with it, and sounds heavenly. The neck feels very narrow, with a round profile.

It's the blue one:






The red one is a '96 Squier without swimming pool routing. It is not modded, and has full sized electronics. Best trem in the house, but the ceramic pickups are awfull.


The black one is also a mid '90s Squier, but with swimming pool routing and small sized electronics. I bought completly in pieces:






Put it together to this with kent armstrong vintage style alnicos:





I've since added a black pickguard, a SD SSL-5 on the bridge and full size electronics, Gilmour style :







The plywood (literaly) maison strat cost me $50. I got it to mess around with, but when the les paul got it's pickups upgraded to passive, the EMGs (81+60) ended up on the maison:




where they sound exactly the same as on the les paul, just with a tiny bit less sustain.

Carry on, please


----------



## mcd (May 5, 2013)

Murmel said:


> This be my fine lady.



is this a power house strat circa 2007? It looks like my old one my buddy has....the look of nitro on maple is so much sex.

I just got a MIJ strat pro from 85 a week ago pics to follow once upgrades and fixes are done


----------



## Murmel (May 5, 2013)

^
It's a 2011 or 2012 Fender Roadhouse Deluxe strat, nothing special about it really except for the hotter pickups. Made in Mexico.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 5, 2013)

never had a problem with my squier


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 5, 2013)

Here's my Strat - it's now sporting Sperzels:


----------



## Daf57 (May 5, 2013)

Look at all the cool strats! Very cool everybody! I'm a fan, too. I used to only play strats until I found the 7s - then I culled out about 8 and am down to my favorite 3.

This is my 2009 Olympic White MIA - I always leave the PG wrapper and stickers on ... I know 











This my 07 Classic Player 60s in Sonic Blue- this one has seen the most play time - naturally reliced and chipped. I replaced the original pickups with Fat50s.











This is a Dakota Red FSR 2010 MIA - love it for the color. Always been a fan of the Dakota Reds (got a tele that color too!). It had a pearloid pickguard but I swapped it out with a white.


----------



## Mordacain (May 5, 2013)

Update my main with a Pearl pickguard and my Dimarzio Area set of choice: 







Normally, I'm not a fan of pearl pickguards, but I think it works here.


----------



## JP Universe (May 6, 2013)

Love my EJ strat.... so glad I didn't sell it, one of my favourite guitars to play!!


----------



## khobi64 (May 6, 2013)

heres mine...


----------



## jordanky (May 6, 2013)

There are some seriously awesome guitars in this thread. Keep them coming!


----------



## TravisWright (May 6, 2013)

So much love for this thread. Love seeing all the sexy beasts. Says a lot about their owners.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 6, 2013)

I'll appreciate my strat a bit more when I get that Warmoth conversion neck on there... 

Some nice looking axes in here!


----------



## Rock4ever (May 6, 2013)

I've never tried one in a store or anywhere else for that matter, but I've been curious about them.

Question- how much of a nuisance is the pot that's just below the high E string.


----------



## Daf57 (May 6, 2013)

Rock4ever said:


> Question- how much of a nuisance is the pot that's just below the high E string.



Doesn't bother me - it's really handy for volume swells with the pinky.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 6, 2013)

I have a fender mia fat strat that i have had since i was 15 that i love. Plays and sounds like no other. Just ordered an agile st-625 black flame strat with 3 single coils that i cant wait to get. Love the sound of a neck single coil for cleans and leads.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 6, 2013)

Lousy Pic of my Squire II plywood body frankenstrat - the thing sounds good though believe it or not, especially smooth distortion tones




Good enough to gig with....


----------



## metale (May 6, 2013)

The beauty of the stratocaster, IMO, is that it can be so many different things for different people. It doesn't matter what style one plays, there is a place for a strat in everybody's arsenal.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (May 6, 2013)

My MiM 50th anniversary minus the gold pg.


----------



## Tristoner7 (May 6, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My LTD ST-203. Not a Fender but I love it (I actually prefer it over most Fenders, personal preference, don't hate me!).


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 6, 2013)

Tristoner7 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> My LTD ST-203. Not a Fender but I love it (I actually prefer it over most Fenders, personal preference, don't hate me!).



How would you compare this guitar in quality to Squire's or MIM Strats?


----------



## Tristoner7 (May 6, 2013)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> How would you compare this guitar in quality to Squire's or MIM Strats?



Well, I think the Fenders are just a little bit more resonant and the fretwork might be better (I love the Classic Vibe Squiers) but The LTD ST series has more of a flat neck carve, flatter radius and XJ frets (I prefer 22 frets as opposed to 21 like on most MIM fenders and the Classic Vibe series) which are all a personal preference thing and the neck heel is not as "blocky" as the Fenders which was the big selling point for me. I'd like to get the actual ESP version one day. but back to the Fenders, the Modern Player Strat and the Squier Classic Vibe Strats are one of the best values around IMO.


----------



## JohnIce (May 6, 2013)

Ohhhhhh this is a thread for me!  I own 4 7-string strats and one sixer.

My Warmoth 7-string Strat:





Squier Strat VII:





Squier Strat VII with dual humbuckers:





Raines 7-string Strat:





And this is unfortunately the best pic I have of first guitar, my Japanese '83 Fender (far left):


----------



## Mordacain (May 6, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Ohhhhhh this is a thread for me!  I own 4 7-string strats and one sixer.



I don't think I've told you lately how much I envy / loathe you, you lucky jerk


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 7, 2013)

4 sevenstring strats....

that`s it you win the internets.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 7, 2013)

So far this is all I've got:






Seriously need to get myself a 3S maple board Strat asap. Either that or get an RG450M and put a custom 3S pickguard on it...


----------



## Nahkaparoni (May 9, 2013)

I got a strat just today. MIM Fender Lone Star. Luv it! Posted an NGD thread if you want to see more photos.


----------



## MetalMike04 (May 10, 2013)

My baby, more of a bro now a days, this was my first guitar i got when i was 1st getting into playing.
just your average MIM sonic blue strat





then being the "Metal teen" i was i wanted it BLACK 





then a few years later i became more and more serious and finally decided i wanted to make a real upgrade, with the help of my pops i went for a Dimarzio Tone Zone single in the neck, and a Seymour Duncan Distortion in the bridge. better pots electronics etc. theres somthing i love about the look of a HS strat ...





My bro's set up in B standard and occasionally open B.


----------



## 59Bassman (May 11, 2013)

I've had a few strats in the last 25 years. This one (Emery Custom) was my first "really good" guitar. A friend of mine made it, copied a '64 neck he had in his shop then. It was 1990, and I sold 2 guitars (a Kramer Stryker 100 and an Ibanez RG-550) and an amp (Music Man HD-130) plus kicked in cash to come up with the $1400. Guitar has a Gotoh trem (never used), and a DiMarzio Shockwave pickup set - stacked humbuckers with a 15db midrange boost switch on the input jack. This is the original neck. I had the maker build another one (braz rosewood/birdseye) about 10 years ago and this is now my rock guitar in D tunings. I've played more gigs with this guitar than any other by a wide margin.





This is my newest strat, a '62 Hot Rod. I've played a TON of strats over the years. This one is in the top 3 for me. It was good enough that I bought it even when I hate olympic white. Hate it. Would take almost any other color - including shell pink - over oly white. But this guitar has it - big beefy neck, great string definition. I even like how the bridge PU sounds for most stuff.


----------



## 59Bassman (May 11, 2013)

Couple more. The first is a 1992 Hamer Daytona. I bought this guitar thinking I'd use the parts on a Warmoth build. It ended up being one of the best strats I've owned. I stupidly sold it because I really wanted a "real" strat headstock.





I replaced the Daytona with this. It was a Fender endorsed artist's guitar. I wanted a Robert Cray sig, but I really am a sucker for Lake Placid blue. This guitar was a 50's non-reliced Relic body (with the COA and neckplate), before they were doing the NOS stuff. The body had been routed for humbuckers in the neck and bridge, then shielded. The neck was a "Cray" sig neck without the signature. Birdseye neck, pau ferro fretboard. I wish I'd kept it and dropped in a HSH pickup set. I could use it now.


----------



## bouVIP (May 15, 2013)

Just got a new strat


----------



## MesaENGR412 (May 15, 2013)

bouVIP said:


> Just got a new strat



I used to have one of those when it was the Deluxe Super Strat. I put SCN pickups in it and it wailed. They are great guitars for the price with the Ash Body, especially since that model is now upgraded with Noiseless Pickups (as the Deluxe Players Strat). Enjoy it!

-AJH


----------



## HurrDurr (May 15, 2013)

Choop said:


> Awesome, yo! The US strats are really nice guitars, every one I've played has felt really good. I've had 3 and sold them (I have like a recurring interest with strats). Maybe I'll get another next time and keep it. Anyway here are some pics that have most probably been posted before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

They have one used in great condition with that metallic purple/plum satin finish you're looking for here at the Sam Ash in Miami Lakes, FL. It's got EMG's in it and I was told they came stock with them.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 15, 2013)

I have a Greg Bennett by Samick Malibu-1 that's probably the most comfortable strat/strat-shape I've *ever* played. It's a slightly smaller body, and a much lighter than a traditional Fender strat. If I ever needed another 6, I'd definitely be buying another GB Malibu. Probably a higher model. Once I get it back from a friend I'll post some delicious picks for you guys to check out!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 16, 2013)

My first electric was an MiM (back when they had just opened the Mexican plant) fat Strat. I still have it, but it's in a closet at my parents' house back in the States.

Currently I have a Korean-made Strat clone from a company called Reedoox.






It's pretty awesome, especially for what I paid for it.

More pics on the NGD page. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/202726-ngd-reedoox-strat.html


----------



## Choop (May 17, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> They have one used in great condition with that metallic purple/plum satin finish you're looking for here at the Sam Ash in Miami Lakes, FL. It's got EMG's in it and I was told they came stock with them.




Nice! Do you know off-hand how much it was? I tried an internet search but to no avail. ;-; Depending on what I find first, my next guitar will either be a strat (pref in that finish) or a gibson explorer at the right price.


----------



## rikomaru (May 17, 2013)

MUAH HA HAAAAAAAAA >


----------



## Curt (May 17, 2013)

I have one strat that has seen better days, but I really want to get a warmoth setup and throw the EMG DG20 set in it.


----------



## Tugberk (May 18, 2013)

Hi everybody, first post here 

Does it count?


----------



## heregoesnothing (May 18, 2013)

^
^
so much win!!

my cheapo blacktop strat is one of the best cheap guitars i've played


----------



## bouVIP (May 18, 2013)

Tugberk said:


> Hi everybody, first post here
> 
> Does it count?



That counts so much...I love ESP <3


----------



## Mordacain (May 18, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Seriously need to get myself a 3S maple board Strat asap. Either that or get an RG450M and put a custom 3S pickguard on it...



I tried that on my RG550. It just doesn't sound right. Not sure if it's the Basswood or pickup positioning or Edge trem that 's the major culprit, but it just doesn't sound quite right.

Honestly it's probably a combination of all of those aspects. I noticed a pretty sever drop in the Strat sound characteristic when I had Graphtech saddles in lieu of my vintage-style bent steel saddles. It's pretty majorly noticeable, just, if not more noticeable than having a Brass or Steel sustain block.


----------



## flint757 (May 18, 2013)

I'll post up my Warmoth build when I get back into town. Took me 2 tries to get the right pickup combo, but now it is pretty much perfect for its application.


----------



## c0n0r (May 18, 2013)

Here is my strat which i painted to look like a frankenstrat!  It's pretty basic and not done to 100% replicate Van Halens, but it was fun to do! I even gave it a fender customshop neck plate. Doesn't get much use now days though. I am very tempted to get a new neck for it however, or at least give her a maple fretboard.


----------



## Choop (May 19, 2013)

Lately I've been seriously contemplating on putting together a partscaster with a replacement body/neck from ebay, and probably ordering most of the hardware from gfs. Has anybody else done this? I'm pretty confident in my ability to put one together..just curious to see any other projects out there I guess. The only really negative downside from what I can see is that resale value will be really bad due to not having "fender usa" on the headstock or whatever..so it'd have to be a keeper!


----------



## straightshreddd (May 19, 2013)

I thought the title said "Shat Appreciation" for a second. heh

I love a nice looking strat though.


----------



## shadowlife (May 19, 2013)

Tugberk said:


> Hi everybody, first post here
> 
> Does it count?



Always liked the GL56 model- what's that metal contraption on the headstock?


----------



## Jlang (May 20, 2013)

My baby..


----------



## Tugberk (May 20, 2013)

shadowlife said:


> Always liked the GL56 model- what's that metal contraption on the headstock?


 
It's a Fender Fat Finger, it adds some mass to headstock and gives a slight sonic improvement.


----------



## Tugberk (May 20, 2013)

Jlang said:


> My baby..


 
Dat color! It's beautiful!


----------



## troyguitar (May 20, 2013)

My old strat:






MIM body and bridge, Warmoth neck raw wenge with scalloped ziricote fretboard, stainless frets, 10-16" compound radius, locking Schaller tuners, DiMarzio PAF Pro bridge, HS3 neck. One of the best guitars I ever had, I need to build another one.

For now I just have a cheap Squier that plays and sounds surprisingly good with all stock hardware:






I have since dyed the rosewood board black and it looks a lot better, thinking about throwing on a purple mirror pickguard but I can't decide on what pickups or pickup configuration to use... I like SSS, HS, HSS, and HSH all for different reasons.


----------



## jordanky (May 20, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> I noticed a pretty sever drop in the Strat sound characteristic when I had Graphtech saddles in lieu of my vintage-style bent steel saddles.



This big time. I didn't realize how drastic it was until I changed back to the original saddles from my Graphtech saddles.




Jlang said:


> My baby..



Holy shit man. I have always been into those green Clapton Strats. That is literally the first guitar I was ever absolutely in love with!


----------



## Jlang (May 20, 2013)

jordanky said:


> Holy shit man. I have always been into those green Clapton Strats. That is literally the first guitar I was ever absolutely in love with!


Absolutely man. My dad introduced me to cream at the age of 8 and was a huge fan ever since. My dad picked this guitar up new in 2003 and actually sold it a few years later. We had kept in touch with the gentleman who took it over. Unfortunately my dad passed away in December and I made a phone call to see if he would sell it back to me and he was actually trying to sell it at the same time ; coincidence or fate =P

EDIT: Heres another pic , just with my iphone, but you get the point .


----------



## HurrDurr (May 20, 2013)

Choop said:


> Nice! Do you know off-hand how much it was? I tried an internet search but to no avail. ;-; Depending on what I find first, my next guitar will either be a strat (pref in that finish) or a gibson explorer at the right price.



Had I seen this earlier I could have gotten the price for you. Sorry about that,


----------



## straightshreddd (May 20, 2013)

jordanky said:


> Holy shit man. I have always been into those green Clapton Strats. That is literally the first guitar I was ever absolutely in love with!



Yo, same here. haha


----------



## yingmin (May 20, 2013)

Here's mine. It started as a '96 American Standard.






Added locking tuners and had an LSR roller nut installed






Graphtech Ghost saddles to a Hexpander output, Dimarzio True Velvet neck and middle with a Tone Zone S in the bridge






The Hexpander output replaced the second tone knob, since I never use tone, anyway. I added an up/down switch for my guitar synth, replaced the volume pot with a push/push pot that is a blower (bridge humbucker straight to output), when it's deactivated, switching acts as a normal Strat, so the bridge is in single coil mode. Since what I actually wanted to do may not actually be completely possible, it has an interesting side effect: when the blower is on and the toggle switch is in position 1 or 2, the volume knob acts as a variable coil split.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 21, 2013)

Tugberk said:


> It's a Fender Fat Finger, it adds some mass to headstock and gives a slight sonic improvement.



Its marketed to increase sustain... but its totally negligible.


----------



## Tugberk (May 22, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> Its marketed to increase sustain... but its totally negligible.



Actually it has marketed to eliminate dead spots -the first one designed for jazz bass, it has much more mass- but increased sustain was one of the consequences. My first Fatfinger experience is with my Indonesian Ibby. I used it to eliminate some dead spots and it worked! There wasn't a significant difference about sustain. After that I tried it on my Washbrun X50PROFE, there wasn't a dead spot on this guitar but sustain increased as hell  It didn't effect the sustain on my Ibby that much but it really made my Washburn better. After these two experiences I use fatfinger on all my guitars.

All in all, its effectiveness depends on guitar. It may give a huge boost or nothing  It gives a nice 'accent' to my ESP. It makes my guitar sound more "strat-ish". I don't know how to describe it, but I'm sure it gives slight or obvious sonic enhancement depending on the guitar.


----------



## RevelGTR (May 22, 2013)

Just picked up an EJ strat, so nice to have one again! There was about a year long period where all that I had were strats. Badass guitars!


----------



## NickS (May 22, 2013)

My first guitar was a Squier Strat. I need one again at some point, probably with an HSS setup


----------



## CrazyDean (May 25, 2013)

So, it's a little different, but a strat nonetheless.


----------



## axxessdenied (May 25, 2013)




----------



## bouVIP (Jul 18, 2013)

New pickguard for my Deluxe Player's Stratocaster


----------



## frogunrua (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a very special instrument to me. I received this guitar as a graduation present from my Aunt and Uncle in 2009. It was my fathers guitar and they had been saving it since he passed away in 1997. It is one of two I have of his, all the others have been sold off by my other uncle for drugs. Anyways here is my fathers 1975 Fender Stratocaster!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok so after constantly threating myself in getting a proper Strat, I finally went ahead and did it.











Honestly, this blows every Fender I've ever played right out of the water, and my friend's US Strat Plus was very hard to top. And add the fact that I got a US G&L at the price of a standard Fender Mexican just sweetens the deal too.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2014)

^
Sorry for bumping, are those the stock pickups?


----------



## metale (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm installing a steel trem block on one of my Squiers next weekend. I'm curious about the effect it will have on it.

I tried to put it on my #1 (MIJ strat copy) but couldn't do it without routing the guitar body (which I do not want to do), so it's going on the black Squier.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 9, 2014)

sojourner said:


> ^
> Sorry for bumping, are those the stock pickups?


 
No, those are Dimarzio Cruisers (2 Neck in neck and middle, 1 Bridge in bridge) that I had installed. I still have the stock set sitting on my desk. I'll probably use them or put them back if I still want to do the RG with 3 single coils in the future.


----------



## source field (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's mine (ignore the Ibanez haha):







I've been obsessed with hi-end Strats from Tyler and Suhr lately..



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ok so after constantly threating myself in getting a proper Strat, I finally went ahead and did it.
> 
> 
> Honestly, this blows every Fender I've ever played right out of the water, and my friend's US Strat Plus was very hard to top. And add the fact that I got a US G&L at the price of a standard Fender Mexican just sweetens the deal too.



Dude, that thing is awesome! Maybe someday i'll have one of these.


----------



## Swyse (Apr 9, 2014)

source field said:


> Here's mine (ignore the Ibanez haha):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whammy (Apr 9, 2014)

Some awesome guitars here 

Here's mine 

I've been meaning to mod this guitar but I still haven't got around to doing it 
The details are here...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...gd-means-lot-me-but-its-just-basic-strat.html


----------



## source field (Sep 9, 2014)

Just found these, which i think pretty cool.. it's a travel guitar


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 9, 2014)

holycrap I want one...


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Sep 9, 2014)

My lefty Fender strats ...

'70s with Reflex Reds active p'ups





'93 Am Std with active Duncan Live Wire classics





'04 50th Anniversary American Deluxe





'06 60th Anniversary





'06 American Deluxe




.


----------



## TheDraeg (Sep 11, 2014)

American Special w/slight mods


----------

